# 2021 tidewater 2700 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS 27FT TIDEWATER CAROLINA BAY WITH TWIN F 300 YAMAHA MOTORS, GARMIN GPS, UNDERWATER LIGHTS, T TOP HEAD CONSOLE, FRONT SEAT CUSHIONS, TWO SWIM PLATFORMS, THIS BOAT IS AWESOME VERY ROOMY AND COMFORTABLE RIDE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER-YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $175,048.00:texasflag

[email protected]

361-758-2140


----------

